# Orange Pee



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just noticed today that my 12 weeks old GSD's pee is very orange. I hadn't noticed it before today, but see that the recent spots in the snow are also quite orange (I know it used to be yellow). What is causing this, and should I be concerned? Should he have more water? He was at the Vet today, but I didn't notice this until afterwards. Should I call the vet and take him back again, or is it nothing to worry about?

I also just realized that I may have been under feeding him a little and will increase his portions slightly starting tonight - could that be related at all?

Thanks


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you restricting his water access? I know it is helpful for house training to limit water intake, but you also need to be sure that he is getting enough. Darkly color urine is a sign of dehydration.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd give the vet a call and talk to them. They can tell you better what you should do. They might have you bring the puppy back along with a urine sample. 

It doesn't sound like it's related to food intake at all. Water intake maybe.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I know that with horses, when they pee in the snow it can look orange/reddish. Something in the snow changes the color of it. Maybe it is the same with dogs. Can you get a sample in a container? (a clean margerine cup duct taped onto a stick makes collection easier.) If it is not yellow in the container, take it to a vet to look at.


----------



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's not just in the snow, I could tell as it was coming out! I have been restricting his water as per the intstructions from my trainer, perhaps I have not been increasing his water intake adequately as he has been growing. As of today I am leaving his water out to see if it helps. If not I will call the vet.

Thanks for the responses.

Well I think that was the problem - he pee is back to normal now! I'll keep an eye on him but I think he's fine.


----------

